# schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e



## phily (30. Oktober 2009)

*schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

hallo zusammen, 
 hab nur ne kurze frage. was ist der schnellste prozessor, der noch auf das oben gennante motherboard passt? der q9950? wenn ja, könnte mir jemand sagen, inwieweit man den übertakten könnte, hab da überhaupt keinen plan von.

 grüße,
 Phily


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

hier kannste nachsehen:http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=ogZlrSeVzUh9MKLO&content=overview bei CPU-support.

 grundsätzlich kann eigentlich jedes so775 board auch jede so775-CPU, spätestens mit nem BIOS-update.


 beim übertakten weiß ich nicht bescheid.


----------



## RafaelloRM (7. November 2009)

*AW: schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

Also der QX 9650/ 9770 sind die Besten. Mit guter Kühlung kannst du den QX9650 auf 4 GHz übertakten.


----------



## phily (9. November 2009)

*AW: schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

hey, super das noch wer geantwortet hat, danke. werd mir den QX 9650 wohl in den nächsten wochen bestellen, um die weihnachtsferien zu versüßen   (wobei bei alternate nur Q9650 steht, ohne ein "X" davor, macht das einen unterschied?). jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die passende grafikkarte dazu. meine 8800 gts 512MB soll in den ruhestand versetzt werden. Was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, soll sich die 5850 ja anbieten. lässt sich dem zustimmen?nvidia hat keine gleichwertige karte für den preis, oder?

  grüße,
  phily


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2009)

*AW: schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

die 5850 ist sehr gut für ihren preis. kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen.

 dasmit dem QX ist aber woh eher ein scherz: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a286491.html 


 maximal diese hier würd ich nehmen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a374021.html es gibt zwar auch einen Q9650 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a334446.html aber der ist den aufpreis auf keinen fall wert.


----------



## phily (9. November 2009)

*AW: schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

wenn die grafikkarte jetzt noch irgendwo verfügbar wäre, wär es ideal...hab sie vor ca. 2 wochen noch in nem laden hier in bochum gesehn, nur da wußt ich nicht das es sie werden soll : (.

   hatte mich wegen des "X" schon gewundert, gut das du das aufgeklärt hast. nochmal zu dem prozessor herbboy: kannst du das ein bißchen erklären, dass es  den aufpreis nicht wert ist, evtl. auch im hinblick auf übertakten und so? weil ich den prozessor dann schon längere zeit nutzen wollte, und dachte, das das übertaktungspotenzial dann ja gut hinein passen würde bei 4x 3 GHZ. weiß ja nicht wie das bei dem 9950 ist mit 4x 2.83. hast du vielleicht benchmarks zu beiden prozessoren parat?


----------



## phily (22. November 2009)

*AW: schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

kann mir nicht vielleicht doch noch jemand darauf antworten, warum sich der aufpreis von 4* 2.8 zu 4* 3 GHz nicht lohnt? kenn mich nicht sonderlich gut damit aus, daher hören sich 4* 200 MHz mehr ja nicht sooo schlecht an. würde gerne einen grund dafür hören, weil mir die entscheidung zwischen beiden CPUs dann leichter fallen würde.


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. November 2009)

*AW: schnellster prozessor fürs asus p5q-e*

Die meisten User hier wären nicht bereit, für eine theoretischen Mehrleistung von 6 Prozent (QX9650/Q9650 mit 3,0 GHz vs. Q9550 mit 2,83 GHz) einen Aufpreis von 34 Prozent (Q9650) bzw. 321 Prozent (QX9650) gegenüber dem Q9550 zu zahlen, zumal sich - falls man denn schon 800 € ausgeben kann - dann der Wechsel auf ein Sockel-1366-System anbieten würde.
  Den freien Multi des QX9650 brauchen auch nur Extrem-Übertakter, die mit Extremkühlung (Flüssigstickstoff, Kaskaden, Trockeneis etc.) arbeiten. Bei 450 Mhz FSB könnte man den Q9550 dank des 8,5er Multi z.B. schon mit über 3,8 GHz betreiben. Viel höhere Taktraten sind mit Luftkühlung sowieso nicht drin.


----------

